# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 > Pathfinder 2e AC and attack bonuses

## haplot

on page 444 (if i remember rightly) it says that if you're proficient at trained or better, you add your level +2 (or better) to the check.

Does this apply to both AC and attack rolls?  or just attack rolls or what?

Many thanks for your replies

----------


## catagent101

It applies to anything in which your proficiency is trained or better, so AC, attack rolls, saves, skills, class DCs etc. Regarding attack rolls and AC it applies specifically to weapons/unarmed attacks/spell attack rolls and armors you're trained in respectively. Hope this helps.

----------


## KillianHawkeye

> It applies to anything in which your proficiency is trained or better, so AC, attack rolls, saves, skills, class DCs etc. Regarding attack rolls and AC it applies specifically to weapons/unarmed attacks/spell attack rolls and armors you're trained in respectively. Hope this helps.


And also unarmored defense, IIRC.

But yeah, proficiency level applies to everything in PF2e.

----------

